
France torn over video of driver slapping boy for 'disrespect' - yawz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-45586180
======
justtopost
Issues of violence aside. The notion of a stranger in your community helping
to correct a child used to be normal and welcome. A slap was always better
than your kid being hit by a car. But people seem terrified of each other now.
This xenophobia is no longer racism, but fear of our own neighbors. I hope
there is a more civil and engauging way forward. "Stranger Danger" is
bullshit.

